# Freeze dried brine shrimp



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm getting tired of cleaning shrimp off the bottom of my bettas' containers because they sit there and watch their breakfast or dinner sink to the bottom.  I use Tetra freeze dried brine shrimp. Is there a brand that will float or are they all like that? It makes me not want to feed it to them if they are just going to let it go to the bottom. They will eat it if it floats but won't go after it.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

You might try some freezedried Krill. If you break it up into small pieces the bettas should have no problem. It also floats for a while. 
Do you have a turkey baster? makes sucking up food and poop much easier.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I do break it up into smaller pieces. I guess I'll have to crush it up. Yeah, I use my turkey baster to clean it up.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Turkey baster? I have never heard of using that....?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, to clean debris off the bottom of small tanks. I really should look into a small gravel vac for my 4 gallon. Its a pain to clean with the turkey baster.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Actually, its calles Mini krill freeze dried plankton, by Tetra.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Drama- are you presoaking the brine shrimp? I used to presoak to rehydrate mine but half of it would end up at the bottom. Sometimes bettas are simply cluleless to "falling" food. Anyway, rather than presoak it, now I just put a VERY small amount and it floats on top. My bettas are able to eat every piece before it sinks. I use the same brand as you do. Maybe you can try that? Just a tiny bit so it floats along the top of the water...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, I have been presoaking it. So I should crush it up a bit and then put it in?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What I do is take a small amount between my finger tips and roll it around very firmly (I assume this would be the same as crushing it?) and drop that small amount into the tank. The darn things are so tiny I doubt we need to even crush them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine are pretty big pieces. One piece of it is too big for my bettas to eat. One of my bettas carried a one in his mouth like a dog with a bone until he was finally able to get it eaten. I thought about switching to Hikari.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this the same brine shrimp I sent you?? I sent you the same thing that I use and it's teeny tiny.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, you sent me daphnia.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG, what an idiot I am. Of course it was daphnia!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol. Thats ok.  I do presoak the daphnia but its so small I don't think I really have to. The brine shrimp or krill is pretty big.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The turkey baster is fine, how do you think I clean my jars?

Maybe they are the real annoying betta snobs that only want the best food.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they are just too lazy to go after their food. They want it right under their noses where they can get it easily. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

LOL, we all know bettas are 2 things

1) lazy

2) snobs


----------



## Convict89 (Apr 20, 2009)

The Hikari Freeze Dried Brine Shrimp is really good. My fish love and it stays a float really well, at least long enough for my fish to eat it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol I just bought some Hikari freeze dried shrimp today. Its in cubes. I can't wait to see how my fish like it.


----------

